# Samples?



## blueshift (Apr 11, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone would be willing to send me some samples of completed plastisol transfer projects/tests. I'm in the market for a heat press and am interested in plastisol transfers, but I don't have any way see what the final product will look/feel like. I'm not willing to lay down the money on a press if I'm not sure about the result.

The companies I've contacted for samples will only send me the actual transfer paper. This doesn't really do me any good as I have no way to put it on the shirt at this time.

I'm not picky and I can probably pay for any shipping costs. Please email me if you can help: [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I think he wants a finished shirt, not the transfer itself.


----------

